# Anybody know what a union Transportation guy does here in California.



## sickytwisted (Nov 26, 2008)

Their in charge of traffic lights, freeway systems, stuff like that. Pretty vague I know. Can you tell me?


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

Personally I haven't known of a Union person doing much of anything except drive their employer into bankruptcy while paying someone else a bunch of money just so they can say, “I’m a union member.”
Of course I am speaking as an employer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jwelectric said:


> Personally I haven't known of a Union person doing much of anything except drive their employer into bankruptcy while paying someone else a bunch of money just so they can say, “I’m a union member.”
> Of course I am speaking as an employer.


 
And moron.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

jwelectric said:


> Personally I haven't known of a Union person doing much of anything except drive their employer into bankruptcy while paying someone else a bunch of money just so they can say, “I’m a union member.”
> Of course I am speaking as an employer.


Thats about the jist of it

Just look at what the overpaid union greedy workers are doing to the auto industry

This crap should be posted in the Union topic section as the rules of this forum say

Keep the PEN*S size competion where it belongs 

With the rest of the overpaid pricks


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> Thats about the jist of it
> 
> Just look at what the overpaid union greedy workers are doing to the auto industry
> 
> ...


 
Why you non-Union guys have to end up bashing is beyond me. Jealousy maybe???


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why you non-Union guys have to end up bashing is beyond me. Jealousy maybe???


Of what???????????????????


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> And moron.


And thats not bashing ???

Who gives a rats  what union guys do?(like i earlier stated,his comment is just a penis contest)

Non union workers can do the same work,and don't have to prove penis size

The only difference is that the non union guy gets to keep his money and the union guy has to give some of his to the croonies , dirty crooked Business managers,ETC ETC

He gave his opion and didn't bash you,you started it with the moron comment

Where are the moderators to move this to the union section?
You union idiots can't even follow the rules in here


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> And thats not bashing ???
> 
> Who gives a rats  what union guys do?(like i earlier stated,his comment is just a penis contest)
> 
> ...


 
That looks like a comment about the poster from his opinion, not his Union or non Union stance.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jwelectric said:


> Personally I haven't known of a Union person doing much of anything except drive their employer into bankruptcy while paying someone else a bunch of money just so they can say, “I’m a union member.”
> Of course I am speaking as an employer.


 
This is clearly bashing. Maybe he wasn't hugged enough by his mom as a child.


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> jwelectric said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I haven't known of a Union person doing much of anything except drive their employer into bankruptcy while paying someone else a bunch of money just so they can say, “I’m a union member.”
> ...


So you think that speaking the truth is bashing?

In all honestly I can say that I have never hired someone that is or was a union member that lasted a month with me.
The first time I heard, "that ain't my job" out the door they went.

The first time someone asked me, "will I be paid for this holiday?" I answered them, "yes if you work."

When asked about a vacation I told to let me know a few days before they left so I could get someone to replace them.

When asked about insurance I would call my agent for them.

I simpley told then that the door works both coming and going. 

Don't we have a thread here somewhere about people that is begging to go to work without all this union junk of give me untill the company is working in the red and in debt.

Yea here it is.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

jwelectric said:


> So you think that speaking the truth is bashing?
> 
> In all honestly I can say that I have never hired someone that is or was a union member that lasted a month with me.
> The first time I heard, "that ain't my job" out the door they went.
> ...


Are you serious?

I was with you on your first comment, I can honestly say that I am about as anti-union as one can be, but your attitude towards employees sucks.

I work for a mid sized non-union shop (approx. 75 field personnel), and in my area if you didn't offer benefits you wouldn't be able to keep any employees, union or non-union.

SOP in this area is paid holidays (we get 8 iirc), paid vacation based on years of service, company subsidized health ins. (my company pays 60% of the premiums), and a few other benefits which vary from company to company (vehicles for foreman/service techs, bonus plans, profit sharing, etc......)

Your attitude of "you should shut up and just be lucky I let you come to work everyday" would certainly leave you without employees (or at least with only the bottom of the barrel help) in this area.


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

EBFD6 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I was with you on your first comment, I can honestly say that I am about as anti-union as one can be, but your attitude towards employees sucks.
> 
> ...


 
All of these things are discussed before the person goes to work and they then have a choice, go to work or go home.

What they can not do is change their minds a couple of weeks after going to work and want more. This has to be earned.

Example;
Want a paid vacation? Work for it. Don't be a, be there on Tuesday though Friday man or you won’t make it long enough to get that paid vacation. Make sure that the company is making enough profit so it can afford a paid vacation.

Want a paid holiday? Work hard and make sure the company makes enough profit that it can afford a paid holiday.

Want insurance? See above comment


I have worked people when we didn’t have any work by letting them do things such as mow the yard, clean up the shop ect. Those who thought this was above them and refused to join in with the rest of us simply didn’t make it to vacation time. 

Those who stayed for a couple of hours to finish a job so we wouldn’t have to return the next day were remembered come Christmas bonus time or any other bonus time.

Those who watched the clock got a clock for Christmas and a chance to sit at home and enjoy watching the clock.

What will NEVER happen is some strong arm tacit that will mandate that I pay everyone the same for the same title. Each person will be paid on their ability and dedication to the company. They will receive their bonuses based on the same not just because they are carrying some sort of card.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

jwelectric said:


> All of these things are discussed before the person goes to work and they then have a choice, go to work or go home.
> 
> What they can not do is change their minds a couple of weeks after going to work and want more. This has to be earned.
> 
> ...


This I can agree with 100%, your other post that I quoted and commented on I interpreted to mean that you don't offer benefits and instead think that guys should be happy to "just be working"

If I misunderstood I apologize.

I definitely agree that benefits should be earned and not expected just because you belong to a "special club".

My opinion of the union is that unions protect lazy workers. I am not saying that all union workers are lazy, I know plenty of union guys who are great guys, work hard, and do excellent work. My point is that these guys would do well no matter where they work and do not need the union to protect them, the only guys who really benefit from the union are the guys who can't cut it anywhere else.


----------



## sickytwisted (Nov 26, 2008)

*Sorry fellas.*

I'm new here in the forum. Kinda turned off now that I see all of this ****. WHatever! didn't mean to cause a rift. But, since I did, let me add to it. I think unions are the ideal. They offer the privelages that people deserve. We're in America. Hell yeah we should get a paid holiday. I worked for a general contractor for many years his crew(me included) was solid. We made him a lot of money. He enjoyed the cash that he made with our hard work. Sure, cool, He worked his butt off to get to that point. To the point where he doesn't have to work as physically hard. Whats wrong with him not having to works as hard. Whats wrong with anyone not having to work as hard. I get the arguement firing somewone who says " well thats not my job". Heck yes. Get rid of him and hire him back just to get rid of him again. I've been on both ends fellas. I've been the employer and the employee. Each requires hard work. Its probably more work to be an employer(if you're a good employer). Hell yeah. Union workers! Hell yeah. Non union workers!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you didn't want to start  why did you post this union crap here ,you guys got your own little section down a ways


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I make a motion this thread either gets locked, or moved to the union forum where it belongs.


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I make a motion this thread either gets locked, or moved to the union forum where it belongs.


 second this motion


----------



## sickytwisted (Nov 26, 2008)

you would jw . How do I move it? You children are getting way too hyped up about nothing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sickytwisted said:


> you would jw . How do I move it? You children are getting way too hyped up about nothing.


You can't, but the mods/admin can.

I'm not getting hyped up about anything. Just this is a union discussion that belongs in the union forum.


----------



## sickytwisted (Nov 26, 2008)

simple mistake. I already appologized. in case you all didn't get it. SORRY



THEY CALL ME THE STARTER OF THE RIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Moved. 

I am keeping out of the conversation myself. I hate how every "discussion" always turns to a pro/anti argument. 

Let's at least keep it civil.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess Mech called it "moron".


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

*stick to the subject*

Funny thing, the original question was pertaining to Transportation systems electricians.. Than one person makes a leftfield comment and BAM! So anyway...... Transportation systems according to what I can tell deal with traffic lights, Freeway systems, etc. Alot of digging tunnels, working underground and at heights. You can probably look up a job description on JATC website or Electrical training institute website. Good Luck!


----------



## sickytwisted (Nov 26, 2008)

wow. a real response. not just some b.s. Thanks n2wires


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, that you N2. :thumbsup:


----------



## sickytwisted (Nov 26, 2008)

*I got so cought up*

I got stuck on the mess that I created. Thank you for the answer. I hadn't even thought of looking on the jatc pages of which there seem to be thousands of. THANKS!


----------

